# I have blepharospasm



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

aka eyelid dyspraxia. i think from all the probiotic i take, being outside or looking at a bright light makes it worse. when i blink my eyes want to stay shut. the symptoms started as my throat tightening up whilst at work, then it progressed to a spasm in my eyelids trying to stay shut. they started when i upped my probiotic to 40 billion a day, and they ease up if i forget to take it or if i drink alcohol near to the time i take my probiotic.

weirrrrrrrrrd.

no doubt its completely a red herring but the muscle issue in my eyes is the same concept as my unbalance pelvic floor.


----------

